# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  κόμβος koum6984 : Help wanted

## lazy

Ο κόμβος είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος . Έχει 2 πιάτα για bb links και μία omni (ιδιοκατασκευή). Το πρόβλημα που έχουμε είναι ότι πρέπει στα καλώδια να μπουν σωστά τα βύσματα (ntype) και όχι όπως τα έχουμε βάλει (δεεεεενννν θα παίξει έτσι,εδω δεν παιζουν τα δικά μου σπίτι....... :oops: ). Μπορουμε να φέρουμε τα καλώδια όπου μας πείτε για να μπουν τα βύσματα αλλά πρέπει να γνωρίζετε μια λεπτομέρεια: οι τρύπες που έχουν γίνει στον τοίχο δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλες ώστε να περάσει το ntype ολόκληρο. Έτσι από αυτή τη μεριά του καλωδίου το βύσμα θα πρέπει είτε να ξαναλυθει είτε να κολληθεί επιτόπου......


σε δεύτερη φάση υπάρχει και routerbord που πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί αλλά αυτό σε δεύτερη φάση .Να τονίσω οτι ο koum βλέπει ΟΛΟ το λεκανοπεδιο πιατο............

----------


## sotiris

Καλημέρα Γιώργο, νομίζω ότι μετά απο 3 χρόνια....μάλλον θα συνδεθείς...ρίξε μια ματιά και στον νέο κόμβο του jchr (Γιάννη) που στήθηκε 2 μέτρα από σένα, νομίζω ότι είναι στο κενό ανάμεσα στις πολυκατοικίες (εάν θυμάμαι καλά τα κενά οπτικής που έχεις).

Τώρα για τον koum, στείλτε ένα μήνυμα στο nickibanez, έχει πρέσσα και είναι σχετικά κοντά ώστε να μπορεί να έρθει απο κει...απλά να έχετε βύσματα (για μένα τα πρεσσαριστά είναι τα καλύτερα).

Και τέλος για μένα, μόλις σπάσει το λινκ sotiris-tyfeonas με τον koum στην μέση, ετοιμάζω άλλο ένα λινκ προς βόρεια.

----------


## koum6984

Ακυρο το link tyfeonas - koum6984 δεν υπαρχει καθολου οπτικη.
Απο οτι μιλησα με τον tyfeona τον κρυβει η πολυκατοικια του deysta.
Οσον αφορα τον κομβο τον δικο μου μιλησα με τον dti και καποια απο αυτες τις μερες θα συναντηθουμε να φτιαξουμε τα καλωδια και το r/b.
Σε αναζητηση λοιπον του δευτερου bb αφου ο tyfeonas δεν με βλεπει καθολου.

----------


## sotiris

Εάν δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να γίνει κάτι από deysta, κοίτα τους πιό πίσω κόμβους από τον tyf και τους πιό αριστερά....εσύ πρέπει να έχεις οπτική προς εκεί.

Συγκεκριμμένα έλα άμεσα σε επικοινωνία με τους:

caftis (7384) 4.2km

pouran (6401) 4km

panoz (3757) 6.5km

antonist (2036) 5.5km

ttel (6275) 6.4km

pater2 (2334) 6.4km

για δοκιμές, το wind δείχνει καθαρή οπτική.

----------


## jchr

> ...
> Σε αναζητηση λοιπον του δευτερου bb αφου ο tyfeonas δεν με βλεπει καθολου.


το 2ο ΒΒ αν περισσευει θα ηθελα να το βγαλουμε μαζι .. κοβμος aba #4429

----------


## jchr

> antonist (2036) 5.5km
> 
> ttel (6275) 6.4km
> 
> pater2 (2334) 6.4km
> 
> για δοκιμές, το wind δείχνει καθαρή οπτική.


οπτικη πρεπει να εχω σιγουρα με τους προαναφερθεις .. και εξοπλισμο ετοιμο εχω, το θεμα εινα αν εχουν τα παιδια...
αντε μπας και κλεισει ο κυκλος...  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> ...
> Σε αναζητηση λοιπον του δευτερου bb αφου ο tyfeonas δεν με βλεπει καθολου.
> 
> 
> το 2ο ΒΒ αν περισσευει θα ηθελα να το βγαλουμε μαζι .. κοβμος aba #4429


Εχεις pm

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ακυρο το link tyfeonas - koum6984 δεν υπαρχει καθολου οπτικη.
> Απο οτι μιλησα με τον tyfeona τον κρυβει η πολυκατοικια του deysta.
> Οσον αφορα τον κομβο τον δικο μου μιλησα με τον dti και καποια απο αυτες τις μερες θα συναντηθουμε να φτιαξουμε τα καλωδια και το r/b.
> Σε αναζητηση λοιπον του δευτερου bb αφου ο tyfeonas δεν με βλεπει καθολου.


Αν επιθυμεί ο tyfeonas αναλαμβάνω να κάνω τον ενδιάμεσο κόμβο και να ακυρώσω τα σχέδια που είχα με τον sotiris. Εννοείται πως θα πρέπει να γίνει και το λινκ sotiris-koum6984.

----------


## koum6984

Pater εγω εχω τα υλικα και ειμαι ετοιμος να βγαλω το link με τον Σωτηρη.
Σωτηρη Σαββατοκυριακο Λες να βγαλουμε μεταξυ μας το λινκ σε α?
Θα κανω μια στοχευση στην ομνι σου με το πιατο και το feeder που μου εχει αφησει ο tyfeonas που ειναι στα 2.4 και μετα στοχευεις και εσυ και ειμαστε ετοιμοι?
*ΕΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ROUTERBOARD*
Εγω θα προτεινα να το βγαλουμε μεταξυ μας το λινκ γιατι απο οτι βλεπω ολοι οι συνδιασμοι εχουν standar koum-sotiris.

edit

pater μετα η καταληξη θα ειναι 
sotiris - koum - pater familias ???

----------


## sotiris

Τρέχουν 2 threads παράλληλα για το ίδιο θέμα ....δεν σταματάμε το ένα να συνεχίσουμε στο άλλο?

όπως το βλέπω εγώ:
*α./. εάν δεν υπάρχει οπτική με koum-aba*
sotiris-koum
koum-caftis (εάν έχει iface), εάν δεν έχει να δεις με τον panoz, εαν δεν έχει να δεις με ttel
έτσι έχουμε μια φανταστική έξοδο προς περιοχές που θέλαμε πολλά Hops για να τις φτάσουμε.
ειδικά εάν βγει με τον caftis θα υπάρχει και διαδρομή (εναλλακτικη) από τον stelios

tyfeonas-pater
pater-aba
το sotiris-pater με andrew στα 7κμ το βλέπω χλωμό να παίζει καλά.
Ο pater έχει με τον stelios, έτσι ο stelios έχει και 2 έξοδο προς το awmn (πράγμα σημαντικό για την επέκταση του δικτύου εκτός αττικής)
εάν έχει ο tyfeonas iface για τον pater, υπάρχει και το sotiris-tyfeonas, έτσι θα υπάρχουν πλεον αρκετές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές.


*β./. υπάρχει οπτική στο koum-aba*
τότε βγαίνει το
aba-koum
koum-sotiris

εαν υπάρχει οπτική βγαίνει και το 
aba-tyfeonas 
και κόβω εγώ με τον tyfeona
οπότε θα έχουμε
sotiris-koum-aba-tyfeonas

και ο aba σηκωνει και άλλα λινκ (όσα μπορεί και όσα θέλει)
aba-pater
aba-caftis/ttel
aba-panoz

----------


## koum6984

Ενα προχειρο scan που εγινε με την ομνι που εχω επανω για το AP.
Να πω οτι η ομνι ειναι απο τo workshop του συλλογου και οτι τα αποτελεσματα του scan εγιναν με την ομνι ακουνητη οτι επιασε ετσι οπως την ειχα βαλει.
*SMC
awmn_1270_Sotiris
Very
parchonet
awmn lok639d
kour_ymit
awmn-2662-AP
kampe*

jchr δεν επιασα καθολου κανενα απο τα test ifs.
Αυριο θα γινει πιο μαζεμενο scan με πιατο και feeder.

----------


## jchr

::   ::   ::   ::  
σε αναμονη...

----------


## sotiris

koum πιάνεις το δικό μου ΑΡ (κλασσικά θα το έπιανες), του 69eyes (που ειναι 1κμ μακρύτερα προς το ΚΑΤ) και του LOK (που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένος στο awmn).

για μένα αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου είναι οι 2 κατηγορίες και οι δυνατότητες που δίνει κάθε μία για την διασύνδεση της περιοχής με το δίκτυο.

----------


## koum6984

Αυριο δευτερα περιμενω τον dti να φτιαξουμε το καλωδιο και να κανουμε τις ρυθμισεις στο r/b.
Σημερα εκανα την στοχευση στον Σωτηρη με το πιατο και ενα feeder στα 2.4 εχω πεσει επανω στην omni του.
Αλλαξα το feeder εβαλα το 5αρι το μονο που μενει ειναι να βαλω τις ρυθμισεις στο mikrotic και το καλωδιο.
Για να βγει τουλαχιστον το 1ο λινκ.
Σωτηρη μολις φτιαξω τις ρυθμισεις στο r/b και εχεις και εσυ χρονο ελευθερο θα ερθω απο εκει με τον tripkaos (ελπιζω να μην κοιματε  ::  ) για να σε βοηθησουμε να κεντραρεις πανω μου.

Τον aba τελικα δεν τον επιασα μιλησα με τον jchr και θα δουμε την τεταρτη τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ακριβως.

----------


## xxx_69

> Αυριο δευτερα περιμενω τον dti να φτιαξουμε το καλωδιο και να κανουμε τις ρυθμισεις στο r/b.


ενταξει το καλωδιο?

----------


## tripkaos

λοιπον δουλευει ενα ap με ssid awmn_koum6984_test
οποιος μπορει ας σκαναρει να μας πει τι ψαρια επιασε  ::

----------


## tripkaos

00:0F:66:00 :: A:0A

οποιος εχει την παραπανω μακ ας κανει ενα ποστ εδω...

----------


## sotiris

```
athina:~# traceroute 10.35.251.1
traceroute to 10.35.251.1 (10.35.251.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik-2.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.97)  0.402 ms  0.852 ms  1.045 ms
 2  gw-sotiris.koum.awmn (10.45.165.74)  2.999 ms  3.517 ms  2.839 ms
 3  10.35.251.1 (10.35.251.1)  11.607 ms  4.892 ms  7.563 ms
```

Νομίζω ότι οι πρώτοι που θα συνδεθούν θα είναι ο lazy και ο infl00p.

Mήπως για αρχή να του ενεργοποιήσεις και το dhcp με καμιά 10ρια ΙΡ, για να γίνονται όλα λίγο πιο εύκολα τώρα, και μετά το βγάζεις.

Επίσης, ποιός είναι hostmaster τώρα?
Πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το c-class του koum?

----------


## tripkaos

dhcp
10.35.251.3-22

καρφοτες
10.35.251.23-62

netmask
255.255.255.192

gateway
10.35.251.1 η 2 δεν θυμαμαι  ::  

dns
10.45.165.250

macfiltering disable

----------


## koum6984

Το AP ειναι DOWN γιατι κανουμε δοκιμες με τον cafti.
Βγηκε η ομνι για να δουμε απο που θα πιασω καλυτερα τον cafti μολις βγει το λινκ η ομνι θα ξαναμπει.
Απλα η ομνι εμποδιζε τον ιστο με το πιατο και για αυτο την κατεβασα τελειως.
Πιστευω το αργοτερο μεχρι το Σ/Κ θα ειναι παλι up.
To link με τον Σωτηρη ειναι up. (θελει μικροφτιαξιματα)

----------


## jchr

Παναγιωτη (koum) αυριο θα ειμαι στον aba για δοκιμες και scan , μετα τις 3:00μμ, θα σε παρω τηλ, αν μπορεις ... κερναμε καφε...

----------


## koum6984

> Παναγιωτη (koum) αυριο θα ειμαι στον aba για δοκιμες και scan , μετα τις 3:00μμ, θα σε παρω τηλ, αν μπορεις ... κερναμε καφε...


οκ σπιτι θα ειμαι.

----------


## PPC

Δες αν πιάνεις το δικό μου AP AWMN-3605 είμαι Μενίδι δίπλα στον Deysta AWMN-2725.Αν έχεις οπτική με εμένα σίγουρα έχεις κάνουμε μαζί BB και ο Pater_familias με τον Tyfeona η με όποιον άλλον γίνεται . Τώρα έχω BB με τον Deysta .

----------


## koum6984

ppc
Βγηκα με την grid να κανω scan 
Αλλα π@π@ρι@.
Ουτε εσενα πιανω ουτε τον aba
Απο την μερια σας βγαινω οριακα ισα ισα με τον cafti.
Παντως θελει να γινει καποιος σωστος σχεδιασμος γιατι ετοιμοι για ΒΒ ειναι 
1)PATER FAMILIAS
2)ABA
3)CAFTIS
4)PPC
Πρεπει να μας πει ο καθενας τι πιανει απο την ταρατσα ποιον πιανει και να δουμε πως θα φτιαχτει η αλυσιδα.
Να φτιαχτει καπως να κλεισει ενας κυκλος.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι ο προβολέας.  ::  Αν θέλετε σας δανείζω έναν 1000 αρη για τις δοκιμές σας.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει πρέπει να δούμε οπωσδήποτε αν βγαίνει το λινκ PPC Koum6989, που είναι η ιδανικότερη περίπτωση, μια και σπάει το λινκ sotiris tyfeonas σε τρια μικρότερης απόστασης.
Εναλλακτικά βγάζω δύο λινκ : ένα με koum6989 και ένα με tyfeona και καταργείται το λινκ sotiris tyfeonas.

----------


## dti

Σύντομα (ελπίζω) θα ενεργοποιηθεί και ο κόμβος του panick #4571 στα όρια Ν. Ηρακλείου - Μεταμόρφωσης. 
Από scan που είχε κάνει ο ίδιος, αλλά και από εκτύπωση πανοραμικής φωτογραφίας της θέας που έχει, πιστεύω οτι είναι ιδανική λύση να στηθεί ένας καλός κόμβος στην ταράτσα του, καθώς θα βγάλει τη Μεταμόρφωση προς τη Ν. Ιωνία και πολλά από τα δυτικά προάστεια.
Εμένα με βλέπει από ψηλά και σκέφτομαι να του γυρίσω ένα interface που ούτως ή άλλως κάθεται. 
Περισσότερα μετά την αυριανή εκτός απροόπτου ταρατσάδα.

----------


## tyfeonas

μετα απο πολυωρη συνεδριαση με ολα τα εμπλεκομενα μερη καταληξαμε στα εξης.


τα λινκ που θα βγουν ειναι.

tyfeonas->caftis->koum->sotiris.
to link koym ->caftis με -62 τουλαχιστον.

ο ppc επειδη εχει καλυτερη οπτικη με το κεντρο των αθηνων μπορει να βγαλει καποιο λινκ με εκει η προς χαιδαρι αιγαλεω κτλ κτλ.

το λινκ το δικο μου με τον sotiri θα κοπει και θα βγαλει ο sotiris με τον pater μιας και αυτος εχει περισσοτερα hops αποσταση απο τον pater απο οτι εγω . (εγω βγαινω προς πατερ απο 
| router.tyfeonas.awmn - 
| gw.caftis.tyfeonas.awmn - 
| 10.77.91.26 - 
| 10.36.234.65 - 
| 10.67.158.1 - 
και μιας και θα το βγαλει ο sotiris δεν υπαρχει λογος να βγαλω και εγω με τον pater γιατι κλεινει ο κυκλος μεσω sotiri και απο την αλλη απο caftis.

αυτα αυριο λογικα βγαινει το λινκ koum caftis και κλεινει το δικο μου.

----------


## jchr

Ωραια tyfeonas κανε κανα scan μηπως πιασει το awmn-4429-AP.. οποτε αν σου περισσευει το iface απο sotiris το βγαζουμε μαζι... δλδ με aba..

----------


## tyfeonas

τελικα ο caftis θα βγαλει και με aba και ετσι θα ενωθουν και αυτοι οι δυο.


ακολουθει σχεδιαγραμμα με τα λινκ.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> αυτα αυριο λογικα βγαινει το λινκ koum caftis και κλεινει το δικο μου.


Ενημερώστε αν είναι ώστε να ανέβω αύριο το μεσημέρι να ετοιμάσω το λινκ με τον Σωτήρη.

----------


## sotiris

Λοιπόν το σχεδιάγραμμα βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην κατανόηση της τοπολογίας.

θα το μελετήσω και θα κάνω μια πρόταση διασυνδέσεων.

----------


## tyfeonas

> Λοιπόν το σχεδιάγραμμα βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην κατανόηση της τοπολογίας.
> 
> θα το μελετήσω και θα κάνω μια πρόταση διασυνδέσεων.


βρε αστο σου λεω .

το καλυτερο δυνατο ειναι οπως τα ειπαμε. 
βαλε και το abba->caftis->koum

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> 
> αυτα αυριο λογικα βγαινει το λινκ koum caftis και κλεινει το δικο μου.
> 
> 
> Ενημερώστε αν είναι ώστε να ανέβω αύριο το μεσημέρι να ετοιμάσω το λινκ με τον Σωτήρη.


Δημήτρη υπάρχει Omni στον ίδιο ιστό που είναι η κεραία μου με τον tyf, οπότε σημαδεύεις εκεί.

Ελπίζω να βγει το λινκ διότι η απόσταση,7κμ, σε συνδυασμό με την andrew δεν βοηθάει.

επίσης από το σχέδιο βλέπω ότι ο pater αποκτά Link και με τον tyf .

εάν το pater-sotiris δεν βγαίνει καλό (να περνάνε δηλαδή περισσότερα από 2ΜΒ/s που περνάει τώρα από τον Tyfeona), υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το βγάλω με τον ppc, υπάρχει διαπιστωμένη οπτική αφού τον είχα client παλιότερα.

----------


## caftis

Αυριο το απογευμα πιστευω το link με τον koum θα δουλευει κανονικα σε a.

----------


## tyfeonas

διορθωση στο σχεδιαγραμμα .

οπως ειπα και πιο πανω δεν υπαρχει λογος να βγαλω με τον πατερ μιας και βγαινουμε απο τον καφτι.

----------


## sotiris

koum, σήκωσε το ΑΡ, θα γίνουν σκαναρίσματα.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=283164#283164

----------


## tripkaos

τι θα γινει ρε κουμ θα κανεις κανα μπιμπιλινκ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Που χάθηκε ο Παναγιώτης;

εγώ έχω μείνει στο ότι περίμενε απάντηση από τον vaggos13 μια που έχουν καλή οπτική και το σκανάρισμα έδειξε δυνατότητα καλού λινκ.

και στο ότι θα δοκίμαζαν με τον caftis για το λινκ.

----------


## koum6984

Υπερβολικα πολυ δουλεια!!!
Ζηταω συγνωμη απο ολους οσους "εγραψα" αλλα δεν την παλευω γυρναω υπερβολικα κουρασμενος για να ανεβω στην ταρατσα!!!
Την αλλη φορα που ημουν κουρασμενος φυσαγε κιολας τα σημαδια ακομα ειναι στην πλατη μου απο το πεσιμο απο την σκαλα.
Σαββατοκυριακο θα ξαναδοκιμασω το λινκ με τον cafti.
(Ελπιζω να εχω την δυναμη.)
Απο τον vaggo περιμενω απαντηση παντως ελπιζω να ενδιαφερθει και καποιος απο εκει κατω εαν οχι ο vaggos εχω αρκετες προτασεις να κανω και αρκετα πμ να ριξω  ::  .

----------

